# Do disappearing audio examples annoy you?



## CT (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi. Sometimes I will post bits of audio on here, whether directly embedded or via SoundCloud, as part of discussions. Out of habit, I usually remove these after the conversation runs its course/after a few weeks, because I figure it's not needed anymore, and I am sometimes a little uneasy about having stuff scattered around on here/on the internet in general. 

Several times now people have sent me messages asking if I can send them one of these missing things after reading an old discussion. I don't mind doing this, if I still have the files in question, but is this something that bothers more than a handful of people, which I should just stop doing? It's probably silly to not want to leave this stuff laying around, I know....


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

I think it gives a bad impression, but you know. Clueless nitwit talking. Do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## CT (Dec 8, 2021)

A bad impression how?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

Depending on the context of the post, it can come off as insecurity or that we aren’t good enough to hear it outside of a short window.


----------



## CT (Dec 8, 2021)

Hmm... an oddly personal way to take it but fair enough.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 8, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> Hi. Sometimes I will post bits of audio on here, whether directly embedded or via SoundCloud, as part of discussions. Out of habit, I usually remove these after the conversation runs its course/after a few weeks, because I figure it's not needed anymore, and I am sometimes a little uneasy about having stuff scattered around on here/on the internet in general.
> 
> Several times now people have sent me messages asking if I can send them one of these missing things after reading an old discussion. I don't mind doing this, if I still have the files in question, but is this something that bothers more than a handful of people, which I should just stop doing? It's probably silly to not want to leave this stuff laying around, I know....





Trash Panda said:


> Depending on the context of the post, it can come off as insecurity or that we aren’t good enough to hear it outside of a short window.


I think, for me, it is the opposite - I am in awe of the talent here on VIC and I get embarrassed to post my musical ideas so, if I have a technical question and the discussion has run its course, I remove my Soundcloud link


----------



## José Herring (Dec 8, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> Hi. Sometimes I will post bits of audio on here, whether directly embedded or via SoundCloud, as part of discussions. Out of habit, I usually remove these after the conversation runs its course/after a few weeks, because I figure it's not needed anymore, and I am sometimes a little uneasy about having stuff scattered around on here/on the internet in general.
> 
> Several times now people have sent me messages asking if I can send them one of these missing things after reading an old discussion. I don't mind doing this, if I still have the files in question, but is this something that bothers more than a handful of people, which I should just stop doing? It's probably silly to not want to leave this stuff laying around, I know....


Personally not really but it's kind of cool to look back on threads that can sometimes be years old and still click on the link and hear examples. I say that on Gearslut....I mean Gearspace it really helped me to make some pretty crucial decisions gear wise. On here it's just kind of cool to go back to say that thread where the dude did Spiderman mockup with Jaeger and remind myself why I should get it. In the old days you'd have to keep it linked yourself now the forum keeps it for you if you embed directly. 

Just curious of after a certain time does the forum delete the files automatically?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

MorphineNoir said:


> I think, for me, it is the opposite - I am in awe of the talent here on VIC and I get embarrassed to post my musical ideas so, if I have a technical question and the discussion has run its course, I remove my Soundcloud link


It hurts less over time. 😂

Coming across your old stuff and recognizing how far you’ve come since then is always a good feeling.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 8, 2021)

MorphineNoir said:


> I think, for me, it is the opposite - I am in awe of the talent here on VIC and I get embarrassed to post my musical ideas so, if I have a technical question and the discussion has run its course, I remove my Soundcloud link


But if you don't post nobody can help you. This place is far more friendly in that help than it use to be. We all have to swallow our humble pie now and again. I've gained a lot in the last 2 years by reaching out to members with examples and technical questions even if the first initial responses were a bit cruel overall people chime in and tell me what they hear and then I can fix it. 

But, I do tend to not post music unless I'm really stumped and can't work my way out of a technical situation.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> Hmm... an oddly personal way to take it but fair enough.


Think of it as more of a too cool for school vibe if that makes more sense.


----------



## CT (Dec 8, 2021)

Yeah I get it. It still presumes an awful lot, you nitwit.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 8, 2021)

José Herring said:


> But if you don't post nobody can help you. This place is far more friendly in that help than it use to be. We all have to swallow our humble pie now and again. I've gained a lot in the last 2 years by reaching out to members with examples and technical questions even if the first initial responses were a bit cruel overall people chime in and tell me what they hear and then I can fix it.
> 
> But, I do tend to not post music unless I'm really stumped and can't work my way out of a technical situation.


I do post music when I am having trouble figuring something out - it's just, once there have been no new responses in a few days, I delete the music (maybe I will keep it up from now on)


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Coming across your old stuff and recognizing how far you’ve come since then is always a good feeling.


When I first read this I took it as a compliment that you thought I've come a long way from my old stuff but I then realized you were using the royal "your"


----------



## dhmusic (Dec 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Think of it as more of a too cool for school vibe if that makes more sense.


I could see it as a viable use of leverage if you feel you're being taken for granted. It may not make you popular, but this place pretty much only responds to punishment/reward.


----------



## CT (Dec 8, 2021)

Anyway I used to not care about this at all really, and even had stuff linked in my signature, but then there was that drama with people having their music ripped from SC and used in bogus production albums and whatnot, and that made it all feel dirty and like I didn't want to have anything "out there" unprotected, even thirty seconds of junk. I just don't want to feel dirty anymore....


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

MorphineNoir said:


> When I first read this I took it as a compliment that you thought I've come a long way from my old stuff but I then realized you were using the royal "your"


Well if you've deleted your stuff as you go, how would one hear your old stuff to compare to your new stuff? Happy to take a listen and give a proper, compliment.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 9, 2021)

I will say yes, with the proviso that I am guilty of it too so I guess that makes me hypocritical. I clicked on an audio example recently that was only about 1 day old and was disappointed to see that it had gone. I don’t complain though because it takes courage and effort to post it in the first place. Plus we all have our reasons for not leaving things up.

I posted a short demo of Synchron Brass a while ago. Then I realised I had some bad errors in my MIDI (like double notes causing phasing, and just lazy programming) so I removed it quite quickly. In my case I think that was the right thing to do as otherwise it will give people the wrong impression of a library if it is badly thrown together (not that that is common, but if you are too excited to share an example then it may be).


----------



## Nando Florestan (Dec 9, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> drama with people having their music ripped from SC and used in bogus production albums and whatnot


If your music has been on the Internet, removing it from the Internet does nothing to stop that from happening. On the other hand, discussion threads become impossible to follow -- the audio is more important than the words. I think removing tracks is a sign of low self esteem. Own up to your work, I say. Did you create the poll to rethink what you do or to keep coming up with rationalizations? Of course it's bad to delete audio that is under discussion, no question about it.


----------



## CT (Dec 10, 2021)

Nando Florestan said:


> If your music has been on the Internet, removing it from the Internet does nothing to stop that from happening. On the other hand, discussion threads become impossible to follow -- the audio is more important than the words. I think removing tracks is a sign of low self esteem. Own up to your work, I say. Did you create the poll to rethink what you do or to keep coming up with rationalizations? Of course it's bad to delete audio that is under discussion, no question about it.


I created it to annoy you.


----------



## Nando Florestan (Dec 10, 2021)

I see my ability to convince people of anything remains nonexistent. Almost as if giving all of one's best arguments were counterproductive.


----------



## CT (Dec 10, 2021)

Nando Florestan said:


> I see my ability to convince people of anything remains nonexistent.


Perhaps if you go about it in a more... self-aware and everyone-else-aware way? Just a suggestion....


----------



## Nando Florestan (Dec 10, 2021)

Are you suggesting that musicians are generally speaking emotional people? I thought they were rational people... Haha.


----------



## veranad (Dec 10, 2021)

I´d rather hear the audio posted, of course.

But I do understand the reasons you mentioned to remove them. 

Just do as you wish. It´s your recording anyway.


----------



## CT (Dec 10, 2021)

Nando Florestan said:


> Are you suggesting that musicians are generally speaking emotional people? I thought they were rational people... Haha.


Some are neither!


----------



## Nando Florestan (Dec 10, 2021)

Okay, so you're saying that I should refrain from speaking truths in order to avoid hurting people's feelings even before they disagree, right? Just keep my thoughts to myself and say nothing, that's how truth will emerge. Great advice, thank you!


----------



## CT (Dec 10, 2021)

Nando Florestan said:


> Okay, so you're saying that I should refrain from speaking truths in order to avoid hurting people's feelings even before they disagree, right? Just keep my thoughts to myself and say nothing, that's how truth will emerge. Great advice, thank you!


There was no particular truth in what you said. You just ignored my own explanation, projecting "low self esteem" onto someone else, presumably to prop yourself up. You do it incessantly on here. Not interested in that kinda BS sorry, find another thread in which to dispense your profound wisdom.


----------



## Nando Florestan (Dec 10, 2021)

You have a point -- I am sure in your case removing mockups and getting people to ask for them again has nothing to do with narcissistic supply, this is only in my evil imagination. But that's not the only thing I said! I also said 1) it's kinda impossible to remove things from the Internet and 2) The answer to the main question is obvious, there's a lot of people reading old threads and if you remove audio you might as well remove the entire threads.

Now if I continued to answer you after your not so thinly veiled sarcastic offensive charges against me personally... certainly you can do the same, all in the spirit of rational discussion that is the only tool humans have for truth to arise.


----------



## elliebean (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm obsessive compulsive. I always want to go back and remove mistakes. I won't apologize. So I don't post at all. Get over it.


----------



## CT (Dec 10, 2021)

You know what? I think it's just time to go!

I wrote a ridiculous long response to Nando, but it would just get edited or deleted and the thread would end up in pieces, and as the poll tells us, that is annoying to many. 

I'm going to trust that his repeatedly oblivious, tone-deaf manner on this forum is patently obvious, and doesn't need to be pointed out by me (I did anyway just in case). I'm hardly the first to be annoyed by it. This is more like a straw/camel's back scenario, though. Life is too short and riddled with other woes for the kind of bizarre strife that people like him introduce into it and it feels like this place is getting more and more filled with that. What am I gonna do, try to talk sense into all of them? Fight them by the flagpole after school? I'd rather just have nothing to do with them and hope they either grow up or get sorted out by someone else.

I've flirted with leaving before, but if it's now at the point where I can't ask a stupid question about my stupid 10 second audio snippets without being accused of narcissism, then yes... it is absolutely time to go.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 10, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> You know what? I think it's just time to go!
> 
> I wrote a ridiculous long response to Nando, but it would just get edited or deleted and the thread would end up in pieces, and as the poll tells us, that is annoying to many.
> 
> ...



I'm sad to see you go, but I understand the feeling. Just remember you can come back any time. 
I wish you all the best!


----------

